# Most Beautiful High School



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

That school in Lyon is INCREDIBLE! God....

These are some images of my old high-school, founded in 1565 it is Highgate School in N.London:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

The UK has thousands of public (private) and grammer schools which are ofen housed in magnificent buildings. The best of these schools are usually members of the Headmasters and Headmistress Confrence (HMC) or Independent Girls Schools Association. Many of these schools date back to beyond the 14th Century and some even date back as far as the 9th Century when they were monastic institutions.

Here's a good website offering a list of UK Private Institutions and their website, unfortunately most of the 240 HMC Schools and top schools are not listed but there are still some beautiful schools amongst them.

http://privateschools.co.uk/private_schools_uk/uk_ private_schools_a.htm


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*A High School stands between the mountains in the Northern Pakistani city of Gilgit. Enjoy the landscape from your class room! *










*More Photos:*










*Another shot:*


----------



## Kevin J (Oct 4, 2003)

Maybe someone else can post pictures, but there's a high school in Tacoma, WA that is in a building that looks like a castle, right on Puget Sound. The building is featured in all its glory in the movie "10 Things I Hate About You."


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Kevin J said:


> Maybe someone else can post pictures, but there's a high school in Tacoma, WA that is in a building that looks like a castle, right on Puget Sound. The building is featured in all its glory in the movie "10 Things I Hate About You."



see the very first post


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Here are pics from my high school. I went to Stuyvesant High School, a magnet school in New York City that you have to test into. About 20,000 people take the Specialized Science High School Test, and the top 800 scorers are admitted into Stuyvesant.

What I think makes Stuy so unique is that because it is built in the middle of Manhattan, on landfill from the excavation of the foundation of the World Trade Center site, there was very little room to build horizontally. So, they built vertically and we have a unique 10 story public high school! How many high schools have escalators in them?!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

Ampleforth School Yorkshire England


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

Stowe School Buckinghamshire England


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

Abingdon School England










Wellington School










Taunton School










Ratcliffe










Stonyhurst










Roedean Girls School










The Royal Hospital School Suffolk










Christ's Hospital School










Marlborough










Westminster School










Rugby School










Eton 










Winchester










Millfield House Millfield School










Harrow School London England


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

Some UK School Uniforms

Christ's Hospital School



















Royal Hospital School



















Eton










Harrow










Durham Choristers School










King's School Cambridge


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The most beautiful/multifunction school in Thailand as ever...!!*
The Thai National Curriculum provides the foundation and structure for the teaching at all levels and ensures students may transfer successfully to and from Thai Schools and Universities. The high standard of Maths and Science teaching in Thailand adds strength to the Curriculum.

*Satit bilingual school* (grade1-12)







































Now nearly finish!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malaysia - The Taylor :sleepy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

Gordonstoun School Scotland


----------



## Rockford (Jan 12, 2005)

chicago has some great old high schools

here is Schurz



















New Trier









Lane Tech









Lincoln Park High









Senn High


----------



## iamnorthcarolina (Jan 31, 2005)

Cool Schools


----------



## Duckwings_16 (Oct 7, 2004)

Little Rock Central High School 

Little Rock Central High School was at the center of a fierce desegregation batte in 1957.


----------



## hellolazyness (Nov 20, 2004)

--


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

Stadium High School, Tacoma, Washington.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

kub86 said:


> Coming from the average suburban school, my jaw dropped when I saw Stadium HS in Tacoma (near Seattle). It was built on a high bluff overlooking the bay. Originally built in the early 1900s as an exclusive French chateau-inspired hotel, the company got bankrupt and the school district bought it. Today, it's a historical landmark in the city. And yes, this is the school where "10 things I hate about you" was filmed.
> 
> 1800 students in grades 9 - 12. The school is currently going ahead with a $80 million dollar renovation. THe school has 4 floors, and 3 (i think) basement floors where the cafeteria is. The gym and pool is under the courtyard I think. You can find the floorplans at http://www.tacoma.k12.wa.us/schools/hs/stadium/
> 
> ...



That's a cool school along with the one in lyon. Other schools shown are cool too. I first recognized it cause of the movie, but hey, it's got an amazing setting.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Victoria school - Singapore


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

hey i remeber that place from that movie (the first one)..where they played some song on the roof...It looks alot like Beaty Middle School in Warren PA (bout an hour east of erie) sees if i can find a pic. nope


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

I thought my former school was cool, but after seeing Stadium HS, I'm in no position to argue.


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

is Stadium HS public or private?


----------



## SF2ID (Mar 10, 2005)

Boise High School


----------



## jak ali (Mar 2, 2005)

not most beauitiful but one of modern schools
http://www.egyptarch.net/egyptarchitect2/ahmadabdeen/nefertaryschool/main.htm


----------



## ncvegas (Apr 28, 2005)

wow, all of these schools are cools! the high school that i'm gonna be going to next year is old and nothing special about it at all! the cafeteria is crap (and small) but that's the only part i've seen (only in 8th grade right now).


----------



## kub86 (Aug 13, 2004)

Ellatur said:


> is Stadium HS public or private?


It's a public high school. It's going under renovation so the school will be closed for 2 years. It's remodelling the entire interior, plus adding a new performing arts center across the street.

If anybody is interested in school architecture, i found this website www.schooldesigns.com and it has a huge list of school projects with pictures, costs, plans, info etc. However, most of them are those huge modern American suburban schools. cool nonetheless.

That victoria school looks massive...boise and stowe schools look cool too


----------



## Daphna (Aug 24, 2005)

kub86 said:


> And yes, this is the school where "10 things I hate about you" was filmed.
> 
> Here are some pics of SHS:
> 
> My favorite pic: the school overlooking the bay.


oh goody, this is *so* not fair, i also want to attend such a school, my school is so bl**dy ugly

i just googled stadium HS, because i just watched "10 things i hate about you", and when i see what great schools you have over there, it really makes me regret that i didn't take part in an exchange program... *sniff*


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

Avon Old Farms Schools 
























































































































its a prep school with most of the students boarding. the tuition for boarding students is around $34000 USD. THe school has 1000 acres and is ABSOLUTELY beautiful!!


----------



## Bonjourtoledo (May 22, 2005)

*School of Rock*

Waite High School in Toledo, Ohio


----------



## nightfire741 (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow! All your guyses high schools are like castles. Anyway, mine is a piece of crap! 










^That picture is extra bad because of the angle.

I was going to go to this high school. But well, i felt more comfortable with the one i go to now.  













But next year I'll be transfering to a brand new school. Here are the floorplans if your interested... http://www.sbe.saskatoon.sk.ca/files/Homepage/CentennialCollegiate.pdf


----------



## chenlu (Dec 16, 2003)

trisuna's school is amazing 
wow 
can you go on the grass on the rooftop?


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Napper said:


> Stowe School Buckinghamshire England



This is unbelievable!!! :eek2:
Like a palace!!!!


----------



## Bartolo (Sep 20, 2004)

the school i go to, wiarton District High School has less than half an acre of property, with less than 400 students, but it will closing in november, and we will be moving into the new jk-12 Peninsula Shores District School


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Hunter School at 94th St and Park Ave in NYC takes a castle-like design after the armory that once stood there.


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

Luubock High School in West Texas, Buddy Holly went to school here


----------



## Sarajka (Jan 24, 2005)

Prva Gimnazija Highschool, Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina:


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

This one is very cool:

Cathedral of Learning, Pittsburgh, 163m, 1936









In the beginning of July, I saw the Pazmany Peter Catholic University in Piliscsaba (Hungary):

http://www.con-bau.co.yu/sr/eskur.html


----------



## carfentanyl (May 14, 2003)

In the Netherlands it's impossible to have big high schools like you find in the USA. In contrary to the American system, the Dutch system has their high schools divided into 5 categories, fitting the intelectual level of the student. 

1. Gymnasium
2. Atheneum
3. HAVO
4. MAVO
5 VMBO

For example if you are a student of a gymnasium, you learn 6 languages (Dutch, English, French, German, Latin, Ancient Greek) and the education lasts 6 years. If you're a student of VMBO, the lowest, you learn 2 or maybe 3 languages and it lasts only 4 years. 

Because of that we don't have massive schools with thousands of people. I went to a highschool with 1500 people, and that's pretty large for Dutch standards.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

The school I love is the University of San Carlos in Cebu, Philippines. Even though the facilities aren't that impressive, we are taught to learn for life not for grades.


----------

